# tell me about candle making..



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I'm trying to start thinking about Christmas gifts this year and I was thinking about candles. I've made a few for school crafts out of paraffin wax blocks with the kids help but they definitely weren't pretty. I was looking at soy wax. Any ideas r beginners kits anyone can recommend?


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Ginnie, I sent you a PM.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I know we have some members here who use soy for candles, so I'm sure you'll get lots of good advice  In the meantime, here's my 2cents worth.

Soy is great for container candles, which you could then decorate in a hundred different ways. From simple ribbon, to creme etching the recipient's name or favorite saying or something. Also votives, which are easy to make (you do need a mold) and EVERYONE has something they can put a votive in! Pillar candles don't seem to work as well with soy from what I've seen...but then I haven't seen everything! 

Most of the hobby shops that carry candlemaking supplies (like hobby lobby, joann's, etc.) have soy products now, I've noticed. There may well be pamphlets available there, too. Certainly books.

Online, I found a couple of sites with good advice on how to make candles: http://www.doityourself.com/stry/holiday-soy-candles
http://www.cajuncandles.com/how-to-make-soy-candles.html

btw, whenever I'm stuck for a gift for someone, or need a last minute gift, I almost always do hand made candles. They NEVER fail to get praise and heartfelt thanks. I was stuck for a wedding gift (didn't know the bride at all, and barely knew the groom), so I did 6 pair of dipped beeswax candles and half dozen votives, with simple crystal single candleholders (picked up at the thrift store for $.50 a piece). I got a wonderful thankyou note, and the groom says that his wife LOVED the candles...put 2 pair on the dinner table for the first night back after the honeymoon.


----------



## September (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi. I'm newly retired and am contemplating candle making as a new hobby... Mostly because I have spent alot of money over the years at Hallmark candles and this would give me the opportunity to put the extra change that I save in a empty yankee candle jar! lol So are there any recommendations on the best places to buy good, strong candle sents? I was told once that a place in Colorado offers a good selection but I don't know where to start looking. Any advice?


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

September, I don't have any real suggestions for WHERE to buy candle scents...most of the craft stores will have general scents...just look for those that are made for candles, and not just soap. There are some excellent sources online once you have done sniff tests to find the ones you like  ...BUT...

when you make your candles, soak the WICK in the scent as well as using scent in the wax. (always put the scent in the wax at the very last moment before pouring..the stuff will fade rapidly if kept at wax melt temperature for more than a few minutes. ) After scenting the wick, then dip it in wax to stiffen the wick.

Also, using the correct wax for your 'style' of candle is important. A container candle will use a lower melting temperature wax, and will throw a better scent than a candle that has to support itself (pillar types)

Welcome to the forum, btw  Plenty of people who lurk here that will pop in to answer questions for you.


----------



## Peacefulheart (May 1, 2008)

www.bittercreekcandles.com has a lot of information and recipes, you can also access Yahoo Groups for candlemaking groups too..

I love SOY candles  I am making my own soy wax now also..

Penny


----------



## September (Jul 14, 2009)

Thank you so much for the valuable info and for the link!!!


----------

